# what truck to lease ? not for uber or lyft



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

So i want to surprise my girl friend with a new truck. She wants a suv.
I am looking at these 2 . 
I hate the new 2020 ford explorer garbage truck almost double the payments 570 a month.
The other 2 truck with zero down a plan 333 a month . 
https://www.jeep.com/grand-cherokee...r4UPGT4JYEEaJS4szykaAj1sEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
https://www.chevrolet.com/suvs/blaz...l1Isj7G1tyTf01lDn7caAmiAEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
again for personal use to the mall ad back or picking up lunch .
what is your choice and why ? Both trucks i priced are all wheel drive . Fully loaded .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> So i want to surprise my girl friend with a new truck. She wants a suv.
> I am looking at these 2 .
> I hate the new 2020 ford explorer garbage truck almost double the payments 570 a month.
> The other 2 truck with zero down a plan 333 a month .
> ...


DODGE IS SKETCHY.

Fiat - Chrystler- Jeep . . . Lot of Bad Stuff produced.

But
If you are Leasing
Get whatever you Like.

Just Dont BUY IT !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like range (Or land) rovers :redface:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I like range (Or land) rovers :redface:


WORSE than Fiat/ Chrystler


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> WORSE than Fiat/ Chrystler


I know. Thus the :redface: .

I particularly like this one for the look but had major issues









I would never buy, unless I swapped out parts.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> So i want to surprise my girl friend with a new truck. She wants a suv.
> I am looking at these 2 .
> I hate the new 2020 ford explorer garbage truck almost double the payments 570 a month.
> The other 2 truck with zero down a plan 333 a month .
> ...


None of those vehicles are trucks. A truck has a solid frame and the body on top. Ford Bronco, Jeep Wrangler, Toyota 4Runner, Ford F-150, and Toyota Tacoma are some of the most famous trucks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> None of those vehicles are trucks. A truck has a solid frame and the body on top. Ford Bronco, Jeep Wrangler, Toyota 4Runner, Ford F-150, and Toyota Tacoma are some of the most famous trucks.


International Harvester Scout.
















Even these are not cheap anymore . . .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> International Harvester Scout.
> View attachment 500850
> View attachment 500851
> 
> ...


Why is your battery in such poor shape?

Anywho that is a beautiful rig!

Do not lease vehicles!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cant even get an old straight 6 jeep cherokee at auction for under $2,000.00 anymore.

Everyone has " Discovered " them.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Cant even get an old straight 6 jeep cherokee at auction for under $2,000.00 anymore.
> 
> Everyone has " Discovered " them.
> View attachment 500852


Not that one. That is a $20,000 rig / build


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> International Harvester Scout.
> View attachment 500850
> View attachment 500851
> 
> ...





Amos69 said:


> Not that one. That is a $20,000 rig / build


But it did not START that way.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Cant even get an old straight 6 jeep cherokee at auction for under $2,000.00 anymore.
> 
> Everyone has " Discovered " them.
> View attachment 500852


Good old days when Cherokees were awesome.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Damn straight 6 will go 300,000-400,000 miles before it needs a rebuild.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Damn straight 6 will go 300,000-400,000 miles before it needs a rebuild.


Get a beatup Tacoma instead.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I know. Thus the :redface: .
> 
> I particularly like this one for the look but had major issues
> 
> ...


The public referred to that ⬆ model as "The Disco"
aka: Discovery. Cool looking, but only a few were "a good one".
I believe 2 are Currently registered East of the Mississippi


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Get a beatup Tacoma instead.


" LANDCRUISER"


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> " LANDCRUISER"


Yeah, if you don't need the bed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Or get a trailer . . .


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Not the same class as others mentioned,
But I always had a thing for the International Scout








if u saw me in that truck you'd comment "_those two should get a room"_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> Not the same class as others mentioned,
> But I always had a thing for the International Scout


I do see an early 70's K-5 Blazer pop up cheap at auction from time to time.

Even an occasional military Blazer with diesel.

Saw an old Dodge 4x4 truck that was E.M.P. proof.
Diesel. About [email protected] auction.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Can still buy a YJ for $2,000 and make it everything you want it to be.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> So i want to surprise my girl friend with a new truck. She wants a suv.
> I am looking at these 2 .
> I hate the new 2020 ford explorer garbage truck almost double the payments 570 a month.
> The other 2 truck with zero down a plan 333 a month .
> ...


The blazer is basically an equinox from 2015
The Ford is over priced and they circled the problem


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 500869
> 
> 
> Can still buy a YJ for $2,000 and make it everything you want it to be.


Not around here.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I'd go with the Jeep Grand Cherokee but I'm a Jeep person.

Although I'd consider breaking up with Jeep for one of these....

https://www.caranddriver.com/ford/bronco


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> I'd go with the Jeep Grand Cherokee but I'm a Jeep person.
> 
> Although I'd consider breaking up with Jeep for one of these....
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/ford/bronco


Notice it's trail rated
But what the rating is, who knows


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Cant even get an old straight 6 jeep cherokee at auction for under $2,000.00 anymore.
> 
> Everyone has " Discovered " them.
> View attachment 500852


I had a 1997 Jeep Cherokee Sport 4x4. Owned it for 15 years and miss her everyday.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> I'd go with the Jeep Grand Cherokee but I'm a Jeep person.
> 
> Although I'd consider breaking up with Jeep for one of these....
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/ford/bronco


Wrangler killer.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Wrangler killer.


Priced under 30k to start, not bad.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Priced under 30k to start, not bad.


And it is a Ford. Not the most reliable, but much better than the Jeep. It is going to be an interesting battle. Jeep folks, in desperation, are putting a V8 in the Wrangler to counter the Bronco lol.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Clickbait!  Nothing about trucks in here. :thumbdown:


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Clickbait!  Nothing about trucks in here. :thumbdown:


OP believes Explorer and Grand Cherokee are trucks :wink:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> OP believes Explorer and Grand Cherokee are trucks :wink:


Sad. So sad... :frown:


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Wrangler killer.


Jeep owners always dismiss their vehicle's Unreliability and High Maintenance & Repair costs with:
"It's a Jeep thing" .

No Thx U &#128078;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

2JoshH said:


> Jeep owners always dismiss their vehicle's Unreliability and High Maintenance & Repair costs with:
> "It's a Jeep thing" .
> 
> No Thx U &#128078;


I am leasing 2 or 3 years zero repairs only 2 oil changes at the most .


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Jeep owners always dismiss their vehicle's Unreliability and High Maintenance & Repair costs with:
> "It's a Jeep thing" .
> 
> No Thx U &#128078;


I have a 2012 Jeep Patriot, driving it for 8 years with no issues, nothing more than regular maintenance. Had a 1997 Jeep Cherokee for 15 years before the Patriot and no issues with that either except for two emissions sensors and regular maintenance. It's a myth about Jeeps and the repairs.

I have yet to buy a Jeep since Fiat took over, the only two I'd buy are Grand Cherokee and Wrangler.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I am leasing 2 or 3 years zero repairs only 2 oil changes at the most .


If it's a wrangler you got a good 1.

However several million other owners are having issues:
Consumer Reports gave the 2019 Jeep Wrangler only a 12/100 in terms of reliability. It also made the top three of the website's Least Reliable Vehicles of 2019 list.
https://www.motorbiscuit.com/the-jeep-wrangler-is-one-of-the-most-unreliable-cars-of-2020/
Is Jeep Reliable?
Honestly? Not really.
https://www.osv.ltd.uk/are-jeep-reliable/Jeep was reliable enough when first designed and built, however, the Jeep models people are familiar with today suffer from more issues.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I am not a fan of the JEEP products, had a few as rentals and all of them seemed to have issues.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

She'd be more surprised with a ring.

She'd be driving it. Let her pick.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> If it's a wrangler you got a good 1.
> 
> However several million other owners are having issues:
> Consumer Reports gave the 2019 Jeep Wrangler only a 12/100 in terms of reliability. It also made the top three of the website's Least Reliable Vehicles of 2019 list.
> ...


Lol, consumer reports &#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Clickbait!  Nothing about trucks in here. :thumbdown:


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Lol, consumer reports &#128514;


LOL grampa's first exposure to the internet &#128514;&#129315;
Hundreds of other credible websites with negative Jeep owner
reports available
Google: is the wrangler reliable
Google is a search engine
Sort of like "EarthLink" was for u 3 decades ago &#128077;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

https://www.caranddriver.com/chevrolet/trailblazer
As usual Chevy drops the ball again. While Ford revives the Bronco with a worthy 4X4, the trailblazer is resurrected as a parking lot bully. I like the looks but of course Chevy filled it with chocolate pudding.



2JoshH said:


> LOL grampa's first exposure to the internet &#128514;&#129315;
> Hundreds of other credible websites with negative Jeep owner
> reports available
> Google: is the wrangler reliable
> ...


I own 3 wranglers all of them YJ and none of them break or fail with any regularity. All three are reliable for snow duty and off roading.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> https://www.caranddriver.com/chevrolet/trailblazer
> As usual Chevy drops the ball again. While Ford revives the Bronco with a worthy 4X4, the trailblazer is resurrected as a parking lot bully. I like the looks but of course Chevy filled it with chocolate pudding.


Equipped with 1.2 and 1.3 liter three cylinder engines? WTF??? And a 9-speed ******, to boot! I mean... Seriously??? I can only imagine the hesitation that slushbox will have when it tries to figure what gear to choose... &#129318;‍♂

I'm a GM guy through and through, but some of these damn things they do are just ridiculous... I know, I know... They make what people want, but damn... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Chevy should bring back the K5 Blazer with removable top.


----------



## vladi (Jan 15, 2016)

id suggest going to https://leasehackr.com/ lots of dealerships/brokers posting killer lease deals sometimes. Plus you can actually see how low can you get on certain cars, so you can up your negotiation skills. Im not affiliated with this website in any way. But i used it myself and my friends used it as well.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Iann said:


> Chevy should bring back the K5 Blazer with removable top.


Don't hold your breath now... :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Iann said:


> Chevy should bring back the K5 Blazer with removable top.


LOL, 
Yeah, convertible Deusenbergs should also be brought back


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> So i want to surprise my girl friend with a new truck. She wants a suv.
> I am looking at these 2 .
> I hate the new 2020 ford explorer garbage truck almost double the payments 570 a month.
> The other 2 truck with zero down a plan 333 a month .
> ...


All wheel drive for mall and lunch runs?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Equipped with 1.2 and 1.3 liter three cylinder engines? WTF??? And a 9-speed @@@@@@, to boot! I mean... Seriously??? I can only imagine the hesitation that slushbox will have when it tries to figure what gear to choose... &#129318;‍♂
> 
> I'm a GM guy through and through, but some of these damn things they do are just ridiculous... I know, I know... They make what people want, but damn... &#129318;‍♂


Twin turbo LAWNMOWER MOTORS !

" ECO TECH"



2JoshH said:


> LOL,
> Yeah, convertible Deusenbergs should also be brought back


I prefer a 1935 Auburn Boat tail speedster.

Reminds me of my favorite Vette.

Or an old Buick Riviera.






























Sadly . . . i can only afford the" Cheaper" Classics . 
. .


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> LOL grampa's first exposure to the internet &#128514;&#129315;
> Hundreds of other credible websites with negative Jeep owner
> reports available
> Google: is the wrangler reliable
> ...


Who you calling grandpa mf?

If we bought a car based on consumer reports reco we'd all be driving Camry's or accords. How boring is that.

In fact the sedan should be retired, it's an old body style held over from a bygone era.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Who you calling grandpa mf?
> 
> If we bought a car based on consumer reports reco we'd all be driving Camry's or accords. How boring is that.
> 
> In fact the sedan should be retired, it's an old body style held over from a bygone era.


I didn't get that grandpa thing either. You are a 52 years young lad :wink:


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I didn't get that grandpa thing either. You are a 52 years young lad :wink:


Lol, I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I didn't get that grandpa thing either. You are a 52 years young lad :wink:


Beat him with your Cane !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Who you calling grandpa mf?
> 
> If we bought a car based on consumer reports reco we'd all be driving Camry's or accords. How boring is that.
> 
> In fact the sedan should be retired, it's an old body style held over from a bygone era.


Honestly it has been already. Ford doesn't even sell a sedan anymore. People want sports cars and SUV's. "Sedan" sales are less than 14% of all sales in Murica.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Honestly it has been already. Ford doesn't even sell a sedan anymore. People want sports cars and SUV's. "Sedan" sales are less than 14% of all sales in Murica.


Well Japan is sending them over here by the shipload lol


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Well Japan is sending them over here by the shipload lol


It is pretty much Camry Vs. Accord now. Others have left the game. And Nissan is in a mess. They may leave American market.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The new family hauler.



Road Hu$tle said:


> It is pretty much Camry Vs. Accord now. Others have left the game. And Nissan is in a mess. They may leave American market.


Mazda is already planning to be out in 2021. The expected global recession and lack of interest in their products.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 501224
> 
> 
> The new family hauler.
> ...


Business in front, party in the back.



Road Hu$tle said:


> It is pretty much Camry Vs. Accord now. Others have left the game. And Nissan is in a mess. They may leave American market.


Nissan blows pretty much, poor designs.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Well Japan is sending them over here by the shipload lol


Lol all you like but THAT is part of our uuuugggeee trade disparity. Other than Corvettes no one on the rest of the planet want American cars.

The "New" Bronco we were discussing is second gen Sold world wide for the last 5 years.

Cars are so Passé in Murica only the Germans and Japanese can sell any here.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Business in front, party in the back.
> 
> 
> Nissan blows pretty much, poor designs.


Nissan/Infinity tried to give their cars cheap, and even that didn't help. They are done.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Lol all you like but THAT is part of our uuuugggeee trade disparity. Other than Corvettes no one on the rest of the planet want American cars.
> 
> The "New" Bronco we were discussing is second gen Sold world wide for the last 5 years.
> 
> Cars are so Passé in Murica only the Germans and Japanese can sell any here.


I've had two Jeeps over 22 years with no major problems, so I'd buy a grand Cherokee next, American brand that works for me anyway.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> I've had two Jeeps over 22 years with no major problems, so I'd buy a grand Cherokee next, American brand that works for me anyway.


Do you know Grand Cherokee has a 650 hp version? They have supercharged their Hemi V8. It is a monster of an SUV.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Nissan/Infinity tried to give their cars cheap, and even that didn't help. They are done.


Infinity , Nissan make some great products Both of them are Crossover / SUV's

OH and the GTR too but that is limited production and really only appreciated by car guys with money.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Do you know Grand Cherokee has a 650 hp version? They have supercharged their Hemi V8. It is a monster of an SUV.


I won't be towing anything so don't need that many horses lol


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Infinity , Nissan make some great products Both of them are Crossover / SUV's
> 
> OH and the GTR too but that is limited production and really only appreciated by car guys with money.


Those limited cars are not enough to save Nissan/Infiniti. They need to sell millions like the companies that are doing well. Ford sells almost a million trucks a year, just F series trucks. Same is true for Toyota and Honda. Nissan is struggling and I feel bad for them. They used to be good.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Infinity , Nissan make some great products Both of them are Crossover / SUV's
> 
> OH and the GTR too but that is limited production and really only appreciated by car guys with money.


I liked them better when they still had the Datsun badge and were producing these:


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

I think Nissan's Infinity is leaving the US market. Nissan itself is going to stay I read. I may be wrong.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I think Nissan's Infinity is leaving the US market. Nissan itself is going to stay I read. I may be wrong.


I believe that is right. My neighbor across the street has a beautiful FX430 in that smoked purple that is delicious. They do build great vehicles, but not TRUKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MURICA DEMANDS TRUKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SleelWheels said:


> I liked them better when they still had the Datsun badge and were producing these:
> View attachment 501229


I have owned 7 240 -300 Z cars. Loved them all.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I believe that is right. My neighbor across the street has a beautiful FX430 in that smoked purple that is delicious. They do build great vehicles, but not TRUKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MURICA DEMANDS TRUKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They make trucks too. Armada/QX80 are equivalents of Expedition/Navigator. Nissan has a V8 Titan pickup too. They are struggling to make sales. People are buying the Infinities because they are the cheapest in their class. And even the lower prices are apparently not helping them.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Twin turbo LAWNMOWER MOTORS !
> 
> " ECO TECH"
> 
> ...


Movie Topper Cary Grant died in that boat tail


SleelWheels said:


> Who you calling grandpa mf?
> 
> If we bought a car based on consumer reports reco we'd all be driving Camry's or accords. How boring is that.
> 
> In fact the sedan should be retired, it's an old body style held over from a bygone era.


you Boomers Rile Up fast.
Corno19 the Boomer equalizer &#128077;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> All wheel drive for mall and lunch runs?


It comes standard .


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Movie Topper Cary Grant died in that boat tail
> 
> you Boomers Rile Up fast.
> Corno19 the Boomer equalizer &#128077;


Easy millennial. Gen X here.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Easy millennial. Gen X here.


Easy Geezer 
iGen here


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Easy Geezer
> iGen here


Otherwise known as millennial but guess you have to have your 'individuality' boytoy.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Relax, people!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> Movie Topper Cary Grant died in that boat tail
> 
> you Boomers Rile Up fast.
> Corno19 the Boomer equalizer &#128077;


Topper was a Great Show !

Before movie censorship


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Otherwise known as millennial but guess you have to have your 'individuality' boytoy.


Easy Pop ur having a dementia episode
iGen = Gen Z
Get your glasses &#129299;
Reading is fundamental


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> It comes standard .


No. I get that it's standard equipment. What I'm saying is that you're looking at the stupidest (I know, not a word) possible mode of transportation for the purpose. Right tool for right job.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> No. I get that it's standard equipment. What I'm saying is that you're looking at the stupidest (I know, not a word) possible mode of transportation for the purpose. Right tool for right job.


AWD comes in handy once in a while.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Easy Pop ur having a dementia episode
> iGen = Gen Z
> Get your glasses &#129299;
> Reading is fundamental


You use more emojis than my ten year old daughter.
Also your mom's calling, she needs to get in the basement to do laundry.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> You use more emojis than my ten year old daughter.
> Also your mom's calling, she needs to get in the basement to do laundry.


Again let's not take our frustration out on emojis.

Emojis bring nothing but happiness
&#128029;&#128144;&#127801;&#127803;&#128032;&#128026;&#129419;&#127800;&#128030;&#128029;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Again let's not take our frustration out on emojis.
> 
> Emojis bring nothing but happiness
> &#128029;&#128144;&#127801;&#127803;&#128032;&#128026;&#129419;&#127800;&#128030;&#128029;


Sigh....ok, I'll do it for you Mkang.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

She wants a suv . Why would i get her a car ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> She wants a suv . Why would i get her a car ?


Have you looked into the rdx? Thats what I drive.

I love it! It was on Forbes list of vehicles to last over 250,000 miles.

Its very comfortable. I've driven it for 7 or 8 hours straight and back never got sore.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you looked into the rdx? Thats what I drive.
> 
> I love it! It was on Forbes list of vehicles to last over 250,000 miles.
> 
> Its very comfortable. I've driven it for 7 or 8 hours straight and back never got sore.





Mkang14 said:


> Have you looked into the rdx? Thats what I drive.
> 
> I love it! It was on Forbes list of vehicles to last over 250,000 miles.
> 
> Its very comfortable. I've driven it for 7 or 8 hours straight and back never got sore.


Acuras handle well too. They are fun to drive.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Well Japan is sending them over here by the shipload lol


Not necessarily since quite few of the top sellers are made either here in the US or across the border in Mehico.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you looked into the rdx? Thats what I drive.
> 
> I love it! It was on Forbes list of vehicles to last over 250,000 miles.
> 
> Its very comfortable. I've driven it for 7 or 8 hours straight and back never got sore.


Ty ill get a quote right now .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Acuras handle well too. They are fun to drive.


The first thing I notice is the power. Takes no effort to speed up, drive through steep hills.

In 2001, got a new Rav4. Drove it through my late teens to mid 20s. Road trip to Vegas and it barely made it up the mountains. In fact, I couldn't get up to the speed limit on regular D. Had to change to D2 and &#128663; appeared to be suffering.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Acuras handle well too. They are fun to drive.


Acura crossovers are indestructible.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> You use more emojis than my ten year old daughter.
> Also your mom's calling, she needs to get in the basement to do laundry.


Actually Grampa,
it's the Dean from my graduate school of business calling &#128241;
offering me a PT virtual Grad assistance position.

"virtual" because campus is shut down.
Did your Readers Digest report on Crono19?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Actually Grampa,
> it's the Dean from my graduate school of business calling &#128241;
> offering me a PT virtual Grad assistance position.
> 
> ...





2JoshH said:


> Actually Grampa,
> it's the Dean from my graduate school of business calling &#128241;
> offering me a PT virtual Grad assistance position.
> 
> ...


That's a shrewd move to go to grad school since you couldn't land a job kiddo.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you looked into the rdx? Thats what I drive.
> 
> I love it! It was on Forbes list of vehicles to last over 250,000 miles.
> 
> Its very comfortable. I've driven it for 7 or 8 hours straight and back never got sore.


I drive my car 8-10 hours straight almost daily.
Used to drive 20+ hours straight for uber.
For 6 years.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> That's a shrewd move to go to grad school since you couldn't land a job kiddo.


GramGram, 
Today, undergraduate degrees are the same as High School 
diplomas were Back in you daze. Employers expected everyone to have
earned one Or in your case a GED.

Fast forward 5 decades,
Today, one needs a graduate degree to advance 
in many sectors of the economy.
Your Next appointment at the geriatric clinic ask any
of the healthcare professionals to explain further &#128077;

Now be a good boy and take u Meds &#128138;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> GramGram,
> Today, undergraduate degrees are the same as High School
> diplomas were Back in you daze. Employers expected everyone to have
> earned one Or in your case a GED.
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I drive my car 8-10 hours straight almost daily.
> Used to drive 20+ hours straight for uber.
> For 6 years.


What car do you have?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I personally like the New Kia Telluride and it's hard to beat the warranty... Very nice ride...


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


>


Careful gramgram 
You'll give yourself a brain aneurysm (can you say that? AN-yoo-riz-um) 
It's a bulge or ballooning in a blood vessel in your brain &#129504; when you're In Over your Head.
It often looks like a berry hanging on a stem.
A brain aneurysm can leak or rupture, causing bleeding into the brain (hemorrhagic stroke).
Stroke &#128077;



Mkang14 said:


> What car do you have?


@tohunt4me doesn't have a car, he has "a door" 
next week he buys a "trunk lid"

His living room


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> @tohunt4me doesn't have a car, he has "a door"
> next week he buys a "trunk lid"
> 
> His living room


I heard &#127829; boxes make a great frame


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I want this ....


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Careful gramgram
> You'll give yourself a brain aneurysm (can you say that? AN-yoo-riz-um)
> It's a bulge or ballooning in a blood vessel in your brain &#129504; when you're In Over your Head.
> It often looks like a berry hanging on a stem.
> ...


You're the one in over your head son.

How about I break your face cowboy?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> You're the one in over your head son.
> How about I break your face cowboy?


You're really quite an emotional man,
Aren't You.
In the mental health professions, it's an undisputed fact
that violent people suffer from mental illness.
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/deranged-and-dangerous/


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> You're really quite an emotional man,
> Aren't You.
> In the mental health professions, it's an undisputed fact
> that violent people suffer from mental illness.
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/deranged-and-dangerous/


Lol, who said I was normal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What car do you have?


TRADE " SECRET".



2JoshH said:


> Careful gramgram
> You'll give yourself a brain aneurysm (can you say that? AN-yoo-riz-um)
> It's a bulge or ballooning in a blood vessel in your brain &#129504; when you're In Over your Head.
> It often looks like a berry hanging on a stem.
> ...


WHO LET YOU IN!?!?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> AWD comes in handy once in a while.


For trips to the mall?



SleelWheels said:


> Lol, who said I was normal.


Why you're acknowledging this goofball is beyond me.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> I personally like the New Kia Telluride and it's hard to beat the warranty... Very nice ride...
> 
> View attachment 501307


I've heard good things about the Telluride. Not a big fan of its styling though.

https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a29798382/10best-2020-kia-telluride/
Its sibling's styling, the Hyundai Palisade doesn't do much for me either, but I'm sure it's a good value, but WTF is up with those wheels? Looks like a crackhead got a hold of a spirograph


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> I've heard good things about the Telluride. Not a big fan of its styling though.
> https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a29798382/10best-2020-kia-telluride/Its sibling's styling, the Hyundai Palisade doesn't do much for me either, but I'm sure it's a good value, but WTF is up with those wheels? Looks like a crackhead got a hold of a spirograph


Both photograph well,
In person they look cheap.

To be fair: it's a personal taste thing


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> For trips to the mall?
> 
> 
> Why you're acknowledging this goofball is beyond me.


I dunno, I didn't get much sleep last night plus I was chasing Lyft bonuses M-F last week. Perfect storm.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Otherwise known as millennial but guess you have to have your 'individuality' boytoy.


Me thinks this Zombie child sounds awful

ly familiar












TXUbering said:


> I've heard good things about the Telluride. Not a big fan of its styling though.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a29798382/10best-2020-kia-telluride/
> Its sibling's styling, the Hyundai Palisade doesn't do much for me either, but I'm sure it's a good value, but WTF is up with those wheels? Looks like a crackhead got a hold of a spirograph
> ...


I / we own a Telluride. Solid rig with surprising abilities for it's size. Dont like the looks of the Palisade but they are pretty much the same rig.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Me thinks this Zombie child sounds awful
> 
> ly familiar
> 
> ...


We? How many personalities you got inside there buddy? When you all go for a ride in the Telluride, how many seatbelts are being used? 

I came close to looking at one last year. It seems like a 9/10ths Tahoe with better options for the money. I do like the idea of an electric SUV, and the Ford Mach E is a little intriguing. The only quibble I have with electric cars is how little personality the "golf cart" sound of the motor is. Otherwise, I like the idea sub 4 second 0-60 times.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> TRADE " SECRET".
> 
> 
> WHO LET YOU IN!?!?


Another words you built it 1 part at a time


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> We? How many personalities you got inside there buddy? When you all go for a ride in the Telluride, how many seatbelts are being used?
> 
> I came close to looking at one last year. It seems like a 9/10ths Tahoe with better options for the money. I do like the idea of an electric SUV, and the Ford Mach E is a little intriguing. The only quibble I have with electric cars is how little personality the "golf cart" sound of the motor is. Otherwise, I like the idea sub 4 second 0-60 times.


_??????? Que??_

It's my eldest wife's daily driver. Great rig, I generally only drive it when we are on long trips or towing.

Three plus two Chihuahua's?

It was a mistake for Ford to give that the Mustang name. It sullies both products and will not drive sales for the Electric SUV. Wit Fords long history they could have and should have pulled a different moniker. I think something like Falcon would have been more proper. Ford is making lots of mistakes lately

2

I own four Mustangs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Another words you built it 1 part at a time
> View attachment 501431
> View attachment 501433


The Griswald " Family Truckster" from National Lampoons film " Vacation" starring Chevy Chase.

The S.U.X. 2000.
A prediction of S.U.V.'s to come.









Also
The 6000 SUX
commercial
From the movie " ROBOCOP







"

( back when Detroit made cars . . .)


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> We? How many personalities you got inside there buddy? When you all go for a ride in the Telluride, how many seatbelts are being used?
> 
> I came close to looking at one last year. It seems like a 9/10ths Tahoe with better options for the money. I do like the idea of an electric SUV, and the Ford Mach E is a little intriguing. The only quibble I have with electric cars is how little personality the "golf cart" sound of the motor is. Otherwise, I like the idea sub 4 second 0-60 times.


I remember when sub-4 used to be impressive.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I remember when sub-4 used to be impressive.


Sub 4 seconds 0-60 is still impressive from an SUV. I mean it's not the 1.9 from the Tesla roadster, but from a big SUV, I'd sign up for that.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> For trips to the mall?


Yes, in snowy conditions. OP is in Michigan, not San Diego :wink:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Yes, in snowy conditions. OP is in Michigan, not San Diego :wink:


In snowy conditions, best is front wheel drive, modest torque, decent ground clearance. More spinning wheels=more problems.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> In snowy conditions, best is front wheel drive, modest torque, decent ground clearance. More spinning wheels=more problems.


Come on man, that's not science! You won't have spinning wheels when you get a push from the rear wheels, thanks to AWD. In modern AWD cars, the front wheels don't have to spin much for the rear wheels to kick in. AWD gives you a confident and stable drive. AWD cars also corner well.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> So i want to surprise my girl friend with a new truck. She wants a suv.
> I am looking at these 2 .
> I hate the new 2020 ford explorer garbage truck almost double the payments 570 a month.
> The other 2 truck with zero down a plan 333 a month .
> ...


Screw that, get a 2020 Freightliner.... Hehehehehe (unless she knows how to double clutch go with the Automagic)


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Or get a trailer . . .
> View attachment 500856


I'd rather have that Cruiser



Road Hu$tle said:


> It is pretty much Camry Vs. Accord now. Others have left the game. And Nissan is in a mess. They may leave American market.


They new Sentra and Altima are selling quite well, especially the AWD Altima



SleelWheels said:


> Nissan blows pretty much, poor designs.





Road Hu$tle said:


> Nissan/Infinity tried to give their cars cheap, and even that didn't help. They are done.


As compared to the competition, particularly in the truck segment, Nissan sells every Frontier they build, at a quicker rate than Tacoma, Colorado/Canyon or Ranger, the new 3.8 li/9spd Frontier are selling like crazy and getting high marks, despite a 16 yr old body. If I could swing the payment, I've considered trading in my '15 Frontier on a 2020, but will wait till the new design hits next year and gets a year under it's belt.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Screw that, get a 2020 Freightliner.... Hehehehehe (unless she knows how to double clutch go with the Automagic)


Double clutch??, if she can't float it after the 5th gear change, she needs to start walking



TXUbering said:


> I've heard good things about the Telluride. Not a big fan of its styling though.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a29798382/10best-2020-kia-telluride/
> Its sibling's styling, the Hyundai Palisade doesn't do much for me either, but I'm sure it's a good value, but WTF is up with those wheels? Looks like a crackhead got a hold of a spirograph
> ...


Wouldn't buy a Hyundai if it's the last option around. Coworkers wife has a Tucson, fully loaded, 3 weeks after taking delivery, the passenger side power seat would either not work, or intermittently not work. Took 4 trips to the dealer before they found it, the cabin wiring harness was pinched/broken along the transmission tunnel where routed to the seat. The repair, instead of replacing the harness, they had the technician cut/splice/solder the wires to fix the issue. When my coworker did some research, he found there are 4 sub harnesses that come off the main harness, one of which goes to the seat, it's a $70 part. Also, the rear hatch seeps water around the hinges.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> I'd rather have that Cruiser
> 
> 
> They new Sentra and Altima are selling quite well, especially the AWD Altima
> ...


I've owned enough cars in my day to know that there will always be a dud out there. I had a Chevy truck that the transmission died at just over 36,000 miles (36,300 or so). I have heard BMW, Volkswagen, Ford, Audi, Chrysler, Kia, Mercedes, Toyota, Honda horror stories. If I tried to avoid every brand out there with questionable quality, I'd be riding the bus.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I've owned enough cars in my day to know that there will always be a dud out there. I had a Chevy truck that the transmission died at just over 36,000 miles (36,300 or so). I have heard BMW, Volkswagen, Ford, Audi, Chrysler, Kia, Mercedes, Toyota, Honda horror stories. If I tried to avoid every brand out there with questionable quality, I'd be riding the bus.


Just giving my input on that brand, yes, every brand has issues and depending on the vehicle some worse than others.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Truck - Toyota Tacoma
SUV - Subaru Forester

Lease or Buy off-lease low miles.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Rivian


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Double clutch??, if she can't float it after the 5th gear change, she needs to start walking


So, you expect what till 5th gear... Oh, right, Double ****ing Clutch... 
If you can't smoothly DC all gears up and down you shouldn't be getting behind the wheel. 
BUT, once you know how to and can consistently do DC... Then you can float.


----------

